# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  EVA, auto-exploration and breast cancer detection bra, Eva Health, S.A.P.I. De C.V., Residencial Del Paseo, Nuevo León, Mexico

## Airicist

Developer - Eva Health, S.A.P.I. De C.V.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "This teen developed a bra that could save you from breast cancer"

by Jessica Machado
May 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

An 18 year old invented a bra that can detect breast cancer

Published on May 7, 2017




> An 18-year old student from Mexico may have come up with the best way to detect breast cancer as early as possible. How does Eva, the bra invented by Julián Ríos Cantú work? Kim Horcher breaks it down.
> 
> "An 18-year-old male may be the first to develop a bra that can detect breast cancer.
> 
> Julián Ríos Cantú from Mexico, along with three of his friends, took home the top prize at the Global Student Entrepreneur Awards this week, winning $20,000 to develop the Eva bra from its current prototype stage.

----------

